# Fragrance Oil Manufacturers



## StoneCottageSoapworks (Jul 6, 2019)

I've been a soapmaker for 20 years now and have purchased fragrances online for all of that time.  Since we tend to go back to the companies we have used and are comfortable with we don't always know what else is available out there!  I have bought from resellers and fragrance manufacturers alike and prices keep rising!  I saw a couple of resellers I have dealt with showing 1 lb. sizes of fragrance that are in the $60-$80 a lb. range!  To me that it outrageous!  I now try to deal only with manufacturers and have purchase recently from Wellington and had scents duplicated by Lebermuth.

I thought it might be a good idea to out together a list of fragrance oil manufacturers (not resellers) that are available now, good to work with and sell at wholesale prices (usually dependent upon quantity).  I am starting it out with:

Wellington
Lebermuth

Please feel free to add to the list!  I think this would be a good resource for all of us!
Thanks!


----------



## StoneCottageSoapworks (Jul 13, 2019)

https://www.wellingtonfragrance.com/Default.aspx
https://www.lebermuth.com/
https://www.agilexfragrances.com/
http://www.bellff.com/
https://www.kochcolor.com/
http://www.ungererandcompany.com/
https://www.alphaaromatics.com/
http://www.intarome.com/
https://www.belleairecreations.com/
https://afi-usa.com/
http://www.bellff.com/fragrances/personal-care/
https://www.unitedfragranceoil.com/


----------



## msdenisewill (Jul 13, 2021)

This is great information! As I've gotten more involved in soaping and candlemaking, I want to know more about the manufacturers. Do you happen to know which suppliers buy from which manufacturers?


----------



## StoneCottageSoapworks (Jul 13, 2021)

Thanks!  It only took five years for someone to reply!   The only one I know of is fragrances from Glory Bee who used to carry Wellington fragrances. They carried some fragrances which I quite liked and I was disappointed to find that they were no longer carrying fragrances so I checked around. One fragrance name, Oakmoss & Sandalwood, showed up on the Wellington site when I did a search to see if I could find some of the scents I needed to have. I also found quite a few more of the same scent names as Glory Bee on the Wellington site so I ordered samples and was pleasantly surprised to find that one of the other scents there smelled *exactly *the same as one I needed!  Other scents did as well.  Typically, when the reseller resells the scents from the manufacturer, they change the names of the fragrance so that potential customers won't buy from the wholesaler instead!  Other than that, I don't know of any other specific companies that sell to the resellers. HTH!


----------



## Carly B (Jul 13, 2021)

I would love to know who made the fragrances for ScentWorks.  They had a couple fragrances that I really loved and cannot find anywhere now.


----------



## Rune (Jul 13, 2021)

Here comes an Australian manufacturer: www.luxaroma.com.au

I know that their reseller, www.eroma.com.au deliver internationally. When I ordered, I had to fix the freight myself and get the parcel picked up at their location, but Eroma did all the paperwork. And that was no problem at all. Maybe they offer a total package with shipping and everything by now, I don't know. Scents from Luxaroma are quite strong, I think. But since I don't have or have had anything to compare with, I can't say that for sure. I find 3% fragrance load as plenty enough. But that is of course personal preference, and I don't like too strongly fragranced soaps. From the one I have tested, I did not find that any of those faded significantly, even though my soaps are always unwrapped and I have not anchored scents with clay and what not. Most have kept its strenght really well, and for a very long time. So I do strongly believe that Luxaroma's quality is great. But again, I have nothing to compare against.


----------



## Relle (Jul 13, 2021)

Rune said:


> Here comes an Australian manufacturer: www.luxaroma.com.au
> 
> I know that their reseller, www.eroma.com.au deliver internationally. When I ordered, I had to fix the freight myself and get the parcel picked up at their location, but Eroma did all the paperwork. And that was no problem at all. Maybe they offer a total package with shipping and everything by now, I don't know. Scents from Luxaroma are quite strong, I think. But since I don't have or have had anything to compare with, I can't say that for sure. I find 3% fragrance load as plenty enough. But that is of course personal preference, and I don't like too strongly fragranced soaps. From the one I have tested, I did not find that any of those faded significantly, even though my soaps are always unwrapped and I have not anchored scents with clay and what not. Most have kept its strenght really well, and for a very long time. So I do strongly believe that Luxaroma's quality is great. But again, I have nothing to compare against.



Eroma is not a reseller. You listed luxaroma and eroma, they are both the same company, same address. Luxaroma is the label and Eroma is the business name. Their fragrance load varies with the different FO's, a lot are around 5% max and not all hold their scent in soap. I buy my FO's from there and pick up in person, I've been dealing with them for a long time. They don't have a total package with shipping as you mentioned. This is their shipping info on their site -

International Shipping Information
If you are an overseas customer wishing to order from us, please log in and register as a customer.
Even though all orders must be processed with an Australian billing and shipping address, you can use our office address as your Australian location. Then select “pickup” when checking out. Once your order has been paid for and packed, you will be advised of the dimensions and weight. You can then organise your own shipping carrier to collect the goods.

Please note that we do not organise international shipping. However, we will support you with all the necessary paperwork.


----------



## TheGecko (Jul 13, 2021)

Since this has been reopened.....

I’ll definitely be checking these out, but I’m not at a point where I am buying more than 8 oz or 16 oz bottles.  Then there is the issue that new suppliers means replacing what I already use, which also means testing.  Not that I’m opposed to trying new things, and I love to save money, but took me a good year of buying the same scent from different companies to find the ones I like.

But again, thank you for the links.


----------



## earlene (Jul 14, 2021)

StoneCottageSoapworks said:


> Thanks!  It only took five years for someone to reply!


2 years.  Not 5.  It's not 2024 yet!


----------



## Rune (Jul 14, 2021)

Thank you, @Relle   Now we all know exactly how things are. I did not do a very good research (not anything at all, I must admit).


----------



## Kcryss (Jul 14, 2021)

Another for the list

Fragrance Oils – Abbey & Sullivan (abbeysullivan.com)


----------



## msdenisewill (Jul 15, 2021)

TheGecko said:


> Since this has been reopened.....
> 
> I’ll definitely be checking these out, but I’m not at a point where I am buying more than 8 oz or 16 oz bottles.  Then there is the issue that new suppliers means replacing what I already use, which also means testing.  Not that I’m opposed to trying new things, and I love to save money, but took me a good year of buying the same scent from different companies to find the ones I like.
> 
> But again, thank you for the links.


 Roger that, TheGecko! I will sell for the first time August 21. I'm interested because I assume some companies buy from the same wholesalers, and I would like to narrow down my supplier list as much as possible. 
In fact, I have a fragrance from 2 different companies with 2 different names that is exactly the same scent!
I think I would save (especially on shipping) a lot of money and time if I used only 2 or 3 suppliers.


----------



## TheGecko (Jul 15, 2021)

msdenisewill said:


> I think I would save (especially on shipping) a lot of money and time if I used only 2 or 3 suppliers.



I am very fortunately in that I can get all my oils, butters and NaOH locally (Costco and Shay and Company). The Cocoa Butter is a little higher than I could get elsewhere, but that is off-set by the cost of the other ingredients and I don't pay shipping since I can "Will Call".

I shopped, and still shop at a number of suppliers; the key is just being smart about it. Once I had about three months of supplies, I then divided my main ingredients into three 'lots' and bought one 'lot' of larger quantities each month. I would look to see who had the best deal on that 'lot' and then would also order the scents, colorants, etc I wanted from that supplier. Then I would do the same the next month. rinse and repeat.

Getting my Olive and Coconut Oil from Costco helped a lot...since it's about a mile from my house I don't have to keep a large amount in inventory.  I then decided to suck it up and bought a 35 lb bucket of Palm Oil; it was messy to break it down into one gallon bags (which went back into the clean bucket), but the ultimate savings allowed me to purchase larger quantities of Cocoa and Shea Butter.  

It's a process...it's taken me two years to get where I am as I too, fell down the 'rabbit hole' for awhile.  Which is why I still have lots and lots of 2 oz bottles of FOs and tons of colorants and we won't talk about molds.  While not as bad as some folks I've seen, I need to get rid of stuff I am not going to use.


----------



## msdenisewill (Jul 15, 2021)

Good information! I hope to one day be that organized. Right now if I can just have a good amount of product on the shelves I feel successful!


----------

